# mhf



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno what or when something happened but just today I notice a facility I haven't had for years reappeared on the site.

Now when I view a thread, as and when I return to the 'Todays Posts' it's lightened and not still in heavy type as if I haven't viewed it.
For the last couple of years I have had to return to 'Todays Posts' to see what I had read and what not.

Thank you at last mhf. vs admin

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well that didn't last long. Back to square one today.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Which browser are you using Ray. I get the dark unread, light read thing and always have. I use Opera as my default browser.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Ray on this, noticed exactly the same thing, using Google Chrome.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Which browser are you using Ray. I get the dark unread, light read thing and always have. I use Opera as my default browser.


Edge Alan. As I find it's usually user friendly.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Works for me on Chrome, providing I've understood what you meant Ray.

Does this screenshot show it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, exactly Alan. But I did and now do have to 'refresh' the page to see what I have viewed and what not. i.e. light or dark text heading.
For 24 hours as soon as I had viewed a topic and came back to the list, the viewed page was lighter.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Always works correctly for me Ray - using Chrome. Do you have cookies blocked or disabled?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have cookies blocked Peter but do clear them daily.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it the cookies that store that kind of info - where you are on a page, what you've previously read etc?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Works for me and I have not noticed any changes recently.


----------

